# Ride Along Observations



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

Observations of a ridealong...

1. Ignore patients as much as possible- I don't know you, you don't know me, but tell me if you have any pain. 

2. The EMT always gets shafted, if you listen closely you can hear the sound of it.  It sounds like an phone ringing. 

3. Chinese food shall always be disposed of out the window while driving code 3 to a BS call in another county. 

4. There are times when seatbelts aren't just optional equipment. 

5. You're not going fast till the speedometer doesn't register anymore. 

6. Get in, sit down, shut up! 

7. The day's not over till the late job comes in (see #3) 

8. The Med control option always used: Drive faster! 

9. EMS personnel never eat, as soon as they do the EMT is inevitably shafted! 

10. It is only required that any 2 wheels of the ambulance ever touch the ground while driving.


----------

